# 5 week flower pics



## fruity86 (Nov 30, 2009)

hello growers these girls are blackrussian they were 5 weeks old yesterday had 1 go hermi on my a couple of days ago so it has been chopped down they are starting to smell realy nice and puting on abit of weight on hope you enjoy anyone have an idea how long they got left i have a microscope just wanted to no wot you pros think


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice and healthy Fruity86 

Well done on keeping on top of things and knowing your dials :aok:

If you are correct with your 5 weeks statement then another 2.5 - 3 weeks more.

So its time to start looking with your scope in 10 days time.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 30, 2009)

hay HIE hows thing going 36days ago they were fliped so 5 week 1 day the pistils are starting to turn orange aswell and i have my scope ready in hand im going to start checking in a week or so the info on the seed bank says 50/55 days so hopefully they will be done around the 8 week mark so until then il just :watchplant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

Things are going good thanks Fruity 

The info I read is that they take 7-8 weeks.

The numbers they give are sales figure figures.

You want quick, they say quick.

They would have grown the strain in absolute ideal conditions to get those figures.

Alas, we do not grow in ideals.

Always read a description and add a week maybe two.

They may time differently from you and count from bud structure when you count from Pistil growth.

Most take longer, but then again you may get a pheno that unusually finishes 2 weeks early.

Growing is not a science, it is a female.

Enough said.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok thank HIE 8/9 weeks maybe i just hope i dont have to chop then down early as my landlord is comeing round near xmas time he tryed to show up the other day without telling me he got told where to go 
so he has arrange to come back near xmas so hopefully they will be done and the tents tuck down so he can have a look round


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

Lets hope it only has 2 more max weeks then  

You must be on edge wanting it to finish before the visit.

It may be the smell that makes him want the visit.

Are you controlling it?

eace:


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking really good Bro...nice job. They shld yield nicely...


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 1, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Lets hope it only has 2 more max weeks then
> 
> You must be on edge wanting it to finish before the visit.
> 
> ...


morning HIE yes i have a carbon filter i think its got something to do with the fact ive let him check every room in the house apart from my grow room every time he has wanted to look in there ive told him is it me and my partners sex room:hubba: hopeing he would get embarrassed but each time he come back round he still want to look so this time im going to empty the room and put it back as a bed room then hopefully he may not want to come round anymore


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> ive told him is it me and my partners sex room:hubba: hopeing he would get embarrassed but each time he come back round he still want to look so this time im going to empty the room and put it back as a bed room then hopefully he may not want to come round anymore


 
Dont forget to leave a couple of halloween masks and some odd shaped vegetables left on show.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 1, 2009)

ha ha HIE you got it in 1:rofl:


----------

